# Investment Wise



## The Barbarian Investor (30 November 2004)

Has anyone heard of Investmentwise?

See below..

I have attached a recent report plus below is a link to relevant articles for your perusal. 

http://www.investmentwise.com.au/latestnews.htm 

As you know, Investment Wise is one of Australia’s fastest growing investment advisory firms that provides independent advice about the stock market.

The company is fast gaining a reputation for picking ‘outperforming’ stocks, so much so that the company now offers advice to financial planners, accountants and other stock market education firms. 

Successful investing relies heavily on stock selection, not just market conditions. 

The newsletter can be purchased for $690 (12 months) or $1,090 (24 months). It is weekly and can be viewed every Sunday morning to help you plan for the coming week. 

Why not gain the ‘stock market edge’ for less than $2 per day? 

It is now a requirement of Australian Financial Services that investors acknowledge they have read the financial services guide (FSG) prior to reading newsletters that include general financial services advice.  

Click here - http://www.investmentwise.com.au/fsg.htm to read the FSG.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (30 November 2004)

*Investment Wise- Phiilip SHAMIEH*

No one ?

I believe it's run by Phillip SHAMIEH (Reminds me of Still in School), previously an analyst at Nestle then worked for Hudson Securities (Broking Firm), he promotes stop losses/ profit stops and his own newsletter and upcoming managed fund.

They promote picking small to mid cap stocks and were supposedly on today tonight some timeback?

Anyone heard of them ??

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## retroaugogo (1 December 2004)

Hi,

I signed up with Investment Wise a month or two ago after considering for some time.

Hoping to get some hot tips on small caps as sometimes in this game seems to be more who you know than what you know.

Had a bit of a punt on a couple of small miners and others to varying degrees of success.Only gives you a small blurb on the companies picked and the rest is up to you.At least it gives you some ideas for your watchlist.
Well ahead now after purchasing Cue at .145 on their recommendation so it's more than paid for itself.

Very difficult to get in at the recommended price on the Monday as the price always shoots up significantly so it must be used by a few. 

Also subscribe to Intelligent Investor newsletter for value investment and happy with that too.

Hope this helps


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (2 December 2004)

Thanks Retro,

Obviously not to well known by those on this site..??

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## still_in_school (2 December 2004)

Hi Barbarian Investor,

im also a subscriber to InvestmentWise (due to a promotion, back were they were offering a years free subscription to EzyCast Station (charting software))

i do look at there weekly reports, personally i dont like to trade there penny stocks (no bad reasone, there recommendations do stand up, just personally like derivatives and stocks than can be leverage or margined), but i mainly look at their bluechip reports, options and warrants strategies.

current trade that im doing, that they suggested is.  

the warrant strategy on dividend capture for MAP (Macquarie Airports).

Cheers,
sis


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (2 December 2004)

Thanks Still In School,

personally i think it looks good for a beginner such as myself, the trick is to choose which 'picks' they have that will move "North"..   

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## Porper (2 December 2004)

Barbarian, I'd just like to point out that you can get information on all the stocks you need on the net including here of course.

Second point is don't believe all you read and hear on tip sheets, they will highlight the big winners and somehow forget the losers.Also of course anybody with an ounce of common sense can make money in this Bull market.It will get trickier when the tide turns.

I am also a newbie but thoroughly enjoy researching the stocks on my "watchlist" and get a big buzz when I decide to buy.This way you also learn alot as you go along.

Have fun whatever.:brille:


----------



## dunnit (21 January 2005)

Are these useful people??
worth the money you pay?


----------

